# High idle load in VPS



## Matty (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi,

I am running current in a VPS (trans-ip.nl) and the idle load is around 0.20. The dashbord also shows a load around 4-5%. 

AFAIK they use KVM/qemu to virtualize. Is this normal behavior or can I tune something to get it down to more appropriate values?


----------



## hashime (Aug 5, 2015)

Got the same issue on VMWare. Never goes down below 0.2, while the Idle Process is at 99%-100%


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2015)

My own (physical) server, with hardly any load on it, never goes below 0.2 either. Why do you think it should be different?

Keep in mind that with a multi core machine the CPU load can pass 100% to, for example, 200% on a 2 core machine.


----------



## Matty (Aug 6, 2015)

Well sometimes I see a load of 0.44 but 100% idle and 5% load in the dashboard of the vps. I can't really relate these numbers to each other. Especially the load average and the 100% idle is off from my point of view.


----------



## hashime (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah 0.2-0.4 is "normal" on my FreeBSD VMs, while my Debian VMs sit at 0.0.
Its just an observation, struck me as weird.


----------

